# Scott Voltage FR 10



## Alexscottfr10 (16. September 2021)

Verkaufe ein Scott Voltage FR 10 in Größe L von 2014.
Preis 1299€ VB.
Nur der Rahmen ist noch Original, der Rest wurde angebaut.
Partliste siehe Foto.


----------

